# Smoked Sausages



## montanaWineGuy (May 16, 2016)

All Salami is nearing completion, but with the raining season tapering off (lower humidity), salami making season is over.

Now it's onto the equally great Art of Chartecurie; Smoke Sausages. 

Shown is nearly 8lbs of Sausage. 5 is Pepperoni and 3 is a Hawaiian recipe.

I've sampled the Pepperoni and wow, is it hot and I likey.

And this means that tomorrow I make my Almost Famous Sourdough Pizza!!!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 17, 2016)

Wow!!! I left the sausages in the fridge last night, no bag or wrappings, and this toughened up the casings. When I bit in the sausages would popped as the smoked flavored meat was being tasted.

I've never had sausages this good.

The pizza dough is mixing.


----------



## Sage (May 21, 2016)

I can just imagine the smell when you opened the door !!


----------

